# 5x105 adapters



## FM Wheels (Sep 4, 2015)

We can redrill many wheels to fit the cruze.


----------



## Cody_ (Jan 5, 2016)

I personally am running a 5x105 to 5x120.7 (5x4.75) adapter 1.5inches thick on my Cruze. With Corvette Sawblades rims. They work great and have no noticeable difference. Biggest thing is making sure you measure everything, depending on what you want to do, fitment may or may not be an issue.


----------

